# Toyota Tacoma Elec Locker Mod (AKA Gray Wire Mod)



## cddogfan1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just bought a 08 tacoma 4x4 with the TRD electric e locker.  I have heard and read about the gray wire mod were you can make us of the locker in 2H and 4H.  Anybody here know anything about it from 1st hand experience.  Trying to get some opinions.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 26, 2009)

I did it on my 2000 Tacoma. Easy to do, and it comes in use when 4-Lo is too low. 

http://www.customtacos.com/tech/index.php?article=10


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I know there were some wiring changes in 05. And I have found the 05+version of the mod.  I was more intrested in the newer tacomas.  Thanks for your info though.  I have read some reviews mostly good but a few experienced check engine light issues.  That is what I want to avoid.  Any body else have some 1st hand experience.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 26, 2009)

look around over on ttora.com


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 27, 2009)

5 Second google search
http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226409


----------

